# مثل الكرّامين القتلة



## mary naeem (19 أبريل 2013)

*مثل الكرّامين القتلة *

*(مر33:11-12:12)*










يضع إنجيل القديس مرقس، وكذلك إنجيل القديس لوقا، مثل الكرّامين القتلة في إطار جدلي: _يكلمهم _(1:12أ) يعود الضمير هنا على الأشخاص الذين يوجه إليهم يسوع المثل، والذين بعد أن استمعوا للمثل "_حاولوا أن يمسكوه" _(12:12أ). إنهم عظماء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ (راجع 27:11). لقد وجّه هؤلاء سؤالاً إلى يسوع: "_بأي سلطان نعمل هذه الأعمال؟ من أولاك ذاك السلطان__ لتعمل هذه الأعمال؟"_(مر 28:11). وتم توجيه هذا السؤال في الهيكل بعد أن كان قد طرد منه الباعة  (راجع مر 15:11-17). لم يكن السؤال متعلقاً بطرد الباعة، إنما يمتد إلى نشاط يسوع بأكمله وجميع تعاليمه. وبدلاً من أن يرد عليهم، وجه بدوره سؤالاً: "_أمن السماء جاءت معمودية يوحنا أم من الناس؟" _(مر 30:11). كان رفضهم الإجابة على سؤال يسوع: "لا ندري" (مر 33:11) دليلاً عن عدم صدق سؤالهم، عندئذ يقول لهم: _"وأنا لا أقول لكم بأي سلطان أعمل هذه الأعمال" _(مر33:11) فيسوع لا يرد على من لا يبحث بإخلاص عن الحقيقة.

وبالرغم من رفضه إعطاءهم جواباً مباشراً، إلا أن يسوع لا يوصد باب النقاش بل يستمر فيه عن طريق الأمثال: _"وأخذ يكلمهم بالمثال" _(مر1:12). ولقد سبق ورأينا- في العدد الماضي- أن يسوع يوجه تعاليمه "_للذين في الخارج بالأمثال" _(مر11:4). أما السؤال الذي رفض يسوع أن يرد عليه فيتعلق بهويته ومن المنتظر أن يفصح يسوع، بالأمثال، عن هويته. ولكي يصل إلى ذلك لا يقدم تحديداً ولا موضوعاً، إنما يحكي قصة.

صاحب الكرم والكرّامون

حاول بعض المفسرين أن يثبتوا أن تفاصيل القصة حقيقية. قد يبدو هذا غريباً للبعض. ولكن الواضع الاجتماعي في فلسطين وفي البلاد المجاورة يشهد بذلك. فمعظم أراضي الجليل الزراعية كانت ملك عدد قليل من الملاّك الأجانب. وكان بُعد مكان إقامة المُلاّك عاملاً مساعداً لثورات الفلاحين، لا بل، إذا توافرت بعض الشروط، كانت تعتبر الأراضي متروكة وتصبح مِلك مَن يضع يده عليها. وهذا يجعل محاولة قتل ابن صاحب المِلك، للاستيلاء على الكرمة، أمراً ممكناً.

تعتبر هذه الملاحظات هامة ولكنها لا تساعد كثيراً على فهم أوضح للمثل. لذلك علينا إتباع خطوتين هامتين.

1-تحليل دقيق لبنية المثل

2-الاستنارة بالإشارات الكتابية الأخرى.

تقوم قوة المثل في التشابك الذكي للعلاقات على 3 مستويات:

‌أ-العلاقة بين صاحب الكرم والكرّامين.

‌ب-العلاقة بين العبيد وابن صاحب الكرم.

‌ج-موقف صاحب الكرم من الكرّامين.

ويقتصر الحديث والعمل على صاحب الكرم والكرّامين. ويقتصر أمر العبيد والابن على ذكر مصيرهم. ولا يذكر لهم المثل قولاً أو عملاً... تدور القصة كلها بين صاحب الكرم والكرّامين. يأخذ صاحب الكرم الكلام في البداية والنهاية: فهو الذي يبادر بغرس كرمه وإرسال العبيد، كما أنه هو الذي يبادر بأخذ القرار بمعاقبة الكرّامين. وبين هاتين المبادرتين الخاصتين بصاحب الكرم يصف المثل إصرار عكسي مزدوج: إصرار صاحب الكرم على الحصول على الثمار، ومن ناحية أخرى إصرار الكرّامين وبوقاحة على عدم إعطائه أي شيء.

من هم المقصودون بهذا المثل؟ يعطينا الإنجيلي مفتاح القراءة في العدد الأول، الذي يذكِّر بنشيد الكرم في كتاب أشعيا: "_لأنشدت لحبيبي نشيد محبوبي لكرمه. كان لحبيبي كرم في رابية خصيبة وقد قلَّبه وحصّاه وغرس فيه أفضل كرمه وبنى برجاً في وسطه وحفر فيه معصرة وانتظر أن يثمر عنباً فأثمر حصرماً برياً" _(أش1:5-2). إذا قرأنا المثل على ضوء نشيد أشعيا تضح المعنى وينجلي: قصة صاحب الكرم مع الكرّامين هي بدون شك قصة الله مع شعبه. فالله يرسل الأنبياء، بينما الشعب يصر على الرفض. لقد رفض الشعب الأنبياء، كما يرفض الكرّامون العبيد؛ وتعرّض هؤلاء كما تعرّض الأنبياء للضرب والقتل لا بسبب مطلب خاص بهم ولكن بصفتهم مرسلين من الله ولأنهم يحملون صوت الله للشعب. لذلك لا يتفوهون، في المثل، بكلمة واحدة ولا يقومون بأي عمل: إنهم ليسوا شخصيات مستقلة ولكنهم يمثلون رب الكرم.​
*العبيد والابن*


ويقص المثل، من خلال العلاقة المتوترة بين صاحب الكرم والكرّامين، تاريخ بني إسرائيل: أمانة الله وخيانة الشعب والعقاب العادل. ولا شيء جديد في ذلك. ولكن الجديد يظهر في الجزء الثاني، أي في الصراع بين الابن والعبيد. يمكن التمييز في المثل، بين جزئين:

الجزء الأول: إرسال العبيد (1:12ب-5).

الجزء الثاني: وصف إرسال الابن (6:12-8).

ويميّز الراوي جيداً بين الرسالتين. يمر الراوي مرور الكرام على إرسال العبيد ولكنه يعقب إرسال الابن بتفكير وتأمل صاحب الكرم (6:12ب)، كما يسبق رد فعل الكرّامين القتلة تفكير وتدبير. يقوم الطابع الخاص في رسالة الابن في شخص المرسل ذاته. إنه الإضافة التي تضفي على الأحداث الفرادة والخبرة، فلا نصبح مجرد حوادث تاريخية. إنه بالنسبة للأب ابنه الحبيب (6:12) وبالنسبة للكرّامين الوارث، ورسالته هي الأخيرة. مع ذلك فهناك تشابه عديد بين رسالة العبيد ورسالة الابن: المرسل هو ذاته، كذلك الواجب، المرسل إليهم وذات المصير. يقدم المثل عناصر جديدة وعناصر استمرارية.

إذا كان المثل قد بدا في الوهلة الأولى  كتاريخ إسرائيل  يتضح الآن أنه قمة هذا التاريخ بالمقارنة بنشيد الكرم في أشعيا هناك أشياء جديدة. لم يكتفِ الله بإرسال الأنبياء بل يرسل ابنه، والشعب لم يرفض فقط الأنبياء، إنما رفض أيضاً الابن. يمكن أن يعيد المثل قراءة التاريخ كله ابتداءً من نهايته التي كان أشعيا النبي يجهلها.​
*أمانة وعقاب*


يقوم الصراع الثالث داخل نفس صاحب الكرم ويقدم له الصراعان الأولان اللذان يمثلان موضوع الدينونة أو العقاب. ويهدف هذا أيضاً لإلقاء الضوء على تاريخ الشعب والعلاقة بين الله والإنسان.

صاحب الكرم صبور وعنيد لدرجة أنه يرسل ابنه الحبيب. إنّه لا يفقد الأمل: _"سيهابون ابني" _(6:12). ولكن لصبره حدود، ولا يقبل أن يظل عنف الكرّامين بلا حدود. لم يتبق له سوى أن يذهب بنفسه ليوقع عقاباً صارماً: _"يأتي ويهلك الكرامين ويعطي الكرم لآخرين" _(9:12). إنها النهاية المحتومة التي ضمنها أشعيا النبي: _"أي شيء يُصنع للكرم ولم أصنعه لكرمي؟ فما بالي انتظرت أن يثمر عنباً فأثمر حصرماً برياً؟ فالآن لأعُلمنكم ما أصنع بكرمي. أزيل سياجه فيصير مرعى وأهدم جداره فيصير مداساً وأجعله بوراً لا يُقضب ولا تُقلع أعشابه فيطلع فيه الحسك والشوك" _(أش 4:5-6). العقاب، في رأي النبي، هو الإهمال أمّا المثل فيضيف شيئاً جديداً، ربما أضافه الإنجيلي أو الجماعة المسيحية الأولى: يعطي الكرم لآخرين. ويكشف هذا عن وضع ألم المسيحيين الأوائل كثيراً: لماذا انتقل الملكوت من بني إسرائيل إلى الأمم؟ أليس شعب إسرائيل هو صاحب المواعيد التي أقسم الرب أن يكون أميناً على تتميمها؟ والرد هو أن الله أمين ولكن أمانته لا يمكن أن تلغي العقاب العادل. لم يهمل الله شعبه ولكن الشعب هو الذي ترك إلهه.​
*إعلان- دفاع- تحذير*


نحاول الآن أن نجمع أهم الملاحظات التي برزت من تحليل المثل. لا شك أن التعليم الرئيسي للمثل هو تعليم كريستولوجي: يريد المثل أن يكشف من هو يسوع. يسير المثل على نهج كتابات الأنبياء ولكنه يتخطاها. الأنبياء هم عبيد أما يسوع فهو الأمين؛ الأنبياء هم الإشارة ويسوع هو التحقيق. والتعليم الأساسي للمثل هو، بالإضافة لهوية يسوع، مصيره ذاته. ويمثل هذا الربط جدّة حدث يسوع. وفي ذات الوقت هو سبب صعوبة: إذا كان يسوع هو فعلاً ابن الله، فكيف يمكن أن يُصلب؟ ألا يُعتبر الفشل الذي لقيه علامة كذب إدعائه. 

يحاول المثل إعطاء ردود على هذه التساؤلات. وهو لا يكتفي بالإعلان ولكنه يتخطاه إلى التبرير. فهدف المثل دفاعي. يندرج مصير يسوع في سلسلة متواصلة من الأحداث: إنه مصير كل الأنبياء. إنه ليس بجديد كان يمكن أن يكون جديداً إذا كان عكس ذلك. يكتسب الصليب معناه من موقعه في أحداث الخلاص. فيسوع ليس غريباً على مصير الأبرار والأنبياء، ولكنه أعطى هذا المصير معنىً، بحياته وموته. في هذا الخط يجب البحث عن معنى الصليب ويصاحب هذا الخط جِدَّة غير متوقعة: لذلك لا يستطيع أن يفهم معنى الصليب، إلا من كان مستعداً أن يغيّر مفهومه عن معنى الاكتمال. لقد أشارت نهايات بعض الأمثال إلى هذه الحقيقة. لا يمكن أن نفهم الصليب بدون اهتداء وتوبة لاهوتية: ليس المسيا هو الذي يضع نهاية لتناقضات عديدة، كما يحلو للبعض أن يتصوره، ولكنه من يضع ذاته في قلب هذه التناقضات ومن هنا، من هنا فقط، يلقي الضوء على كل شيء.

ويرد في المثل أيضاً موضوع العقاب. لذلك يتخذ المثل شكل التحذير. الله أمين وحبه صبور ولكن ليس بدون الحقيقة: عوقب الكرامون، وانتقل الكرم إلى آخرين. يعني العقاب أن الله يولي اعتباراً كبيراً لمسؤولية الإنسان. ولا يلغي الصبر الإلهي الحرية البشرية.

ولكن هناك أيضاً لا تكون الكلمة الأخيرة للتهديد، بل للرجاء. _"والحجر الذي رذله البناؤون قد صار رأس الزاوية. من عند الله كان ذلك وهو عجب في أعيننا " _(مز22:118-23). لا  ينتمي  هذا  الاقتباس  الكتابي  إلى  المثل  بل  إلى  التعليق عليه.  وقد  يعود  هذا التعليق إلى يسوع أو إلى الجماعة المسيحية.  إنها  إشارة  واضحة  إلى  القيامة ،  إلى  أمانة الله: ليست الكلمة الأخيرة في تاريخ يسوع هي الرفض الذي تعرَّض له، ولكنها التدخل الإلهي لصالحه. إن تشبيه الحجر الذي رذله البناؤون واستعمله الله يكشف الفرق الشاسع بين تدبير الله وأفكار البشر: يختار الله ما يرفض البشر. ومن المدهش أن يتم هذا ليس بين الله والعالم، بل بين الله وشعبه.​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

روووووووووووووووعة


----------

